# Shur Spin



## Herman (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm hearing that Joe Buffardi is gearing up to produce Shur Spins again ,  but being the impatient type in the meantime I thought I would see if anybody is selling any of their's


----------



## Barto (Apr 20, 2022)

Wish I bought one when he was making them!  I now have a vintage Hamilton Standard propeller Letter opener that I would love to mate with one of Joe’s radial engines!
Bart


----------



## Rollo (Apr 20, 2022)

Waited patiently 3 months for mine ...


----------



## Herman (Apr 24, 2022)

The latest word on Joe Buffardi making Shur Spins again is that he has a supply of propellers ready to go but he has lost the person who was doing his castings so untill he finds someone else I'm still looking for one


----------



## oldy57 (May 1, 2022)

Anyone have Joe Buffardi's contact info.


----------



## Herman (May 3, 2022)

oldy57 said:


> Anyone have Joe Buffardi's contact info.



I believe he's on Instagram


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2022)

He's having issues with the bearing supply as well. Hoping to get some done soon tho...


----------



## Herman (May 7, 2022)

Also interested in simular types of handlebar propellers


----------



## Herman (May 7, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> He's having issues with the bearing supply as well. Hoping to get some done soon tho...



thank you Mike !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 8, 2022)

Some is currently selling a bike with one attached in the bike section.  Maybe they will pull it off?


----------



## rollfaster (May 8, 2022)

One of Joe‘s first, still love it all these years later!! It’s been on many different bikes.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 6, 2022)

Still in need?


----------



## Herman (Jun 7, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Still in need?



yes , pm me


----------



## Herman (Jun 13, 2022)

still looking


----------



## Herman (Jun 19, 2022)

my first choice would be one of Joe's 1st designs , anybody ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2022)

Joe's gearing up to make some more Shur Spins!





__





						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Herman (Jun 20, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Joe's gearing up to make some more Shur Spins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sir , please keep me informed as I am not on Instagram , hopefully he will sell them on here


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2022)

He's started an Instagram page specifically for Shurspin related posts, pics, videos and info. Message him there directly to place an order.









						Shur-Spin Gasless Radials (@shurspinco) • Instagram photos and videos
					

302 Followers, 516 Following, 61 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Shur-Spin Gasless Radials (@shurspinco)




					instagram.com


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 20, 2022)

Dang I don’t have instagram can someone pm me contact info


----------



## Herman (Jun 20, 2022)

I don't have Instagram either


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 20, 2022)

And, here I thought Joe was old school, and shunned such modern cliques as Instagram.
After all, it was Joe, who once famously said,
“Facebook is for Chicks!”

Lol!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 21, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> And, here I thought Joe was old school, and shunned such modern cliques as Instagram.
> After all, it was Joe, who once famously said,
> “Facebook is for Chicks!”
> 
> Lol!



Joe is Instagram Royalty😎


----------



## Herman (Jun 21, 2022)

Well it looks like Joe is only selling on Instagram , I'm on Facebook and I keep getting "fake message requests" from Instagram on Messenger and when I contact my friends they say the requests are not from them so I have no desire to join Instagram and open myself up to possible hacks. I wonder why Joe no longer wants to sell on the CABE ? , I guess I'm just out of luck


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2022)

Herman said:


> Well it looks like Joe is only selling on Instagram , I'm on Facebook and I keep getting "fake message requests" from Instagram on Messenger and when I contact my friends they say the requests are not from them so I have no desire to join Instagram and open myself up to possible hacks. I wonder why Joe no longer wants to sell on the CABE ? , I guess I'm just out of luck



I've been on IG for sometime now & have never gotten any more fake or spam messages than I do on FB or through email for that matter. It's actually a useful & entertaining platform.


----------



## Herman (Jun 21, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I've been on IG for sometime now & have never gotten any more fake or spam messages than I do on FB or through email for that matter. It's actually a useful & entertaining platform.



I'm still not going to join Instagram , maybe I can find a friend local who is on Instagram that would be willing to order one for me , thank you so much my friend for all your help , people like you make the CABE the special place that it is ! , I still don't know why Joe doesn't want to sell on the CABE anymore since we are the people that would be the most interested in his products


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2022)

No plans to sell other then on IG for now, but will start a website dedicated to the Shurspin soon. Stay tuned....


----------



## 51Resorter (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## 51Resorter (Jun 21, 2022)

51Resorter said:


> View attachment 1649617



Just picked one up from Joe personally


----------



## Herman (Jun 23, 2022)

I just got off the phone with Joe Buffardi and one of his Shur-Spins will be coming my way soon ! , AND he gave me his permission to share his phone number for all the people who are NOT on Instagram and would like to place orders , it is ....... 1-909-996-1964


----------



## Herman (Jun 23, 2022)

the prices are $150 for aluminum and $165 for brass , shipped and lifetime garanteed !


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 29, 2022)

NOS but not for sale, I think I bought this from Memory Lane a long time ago.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 2, 2022)

Herman said:


> my first choice would be one of Joe's 1st designs , anybody ?



I have numbers 9 and 10 of production. I’ll let you know if I ever want to part with them.


----------



## Herman (Jul 21, 2022)

Well I now have an example of the first and the second style of Joe's Shur Spins in brass ! , still interested in other types of propellor type accessories


----------



## KevinBrick (Jul 27, 2022)

Herman said:


> Well I now have an example of the first and the second style of Joe's Shur Spins in brass ! , still interested in other types of propellor type accessories



Send some pictures 👍🏻


----------



## Herman (Jul 27, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> Send some pictures 👍🏻



On page 2 Fordmike posted all of Joe's offerings


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 28, 2022)

ORDER NOW FROM THE OFFICIAL SHUR SPIN WEBSITE!!!!!!!!!!









						Shurspinco
					

Handcrafted, vintage inspired bicycle and automotive accessories for everyone.




					www.shurspin.com


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 28, 2022)

I
Like the hula girl


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2022)

Shur Spin goodness!


----------



## Rollo (Aug 20, 2022)

I wonder if Joe is still making these bombers ...  😎


----------



## Herman (Aug 20, 2022)

Rollo said:


> I wonder if Joe is still making these bombers ...  😎
> 
> View attachment 1682866



Contact him at www.shurspin.com , he made me one of the Monocoupe airplanes


----------



## Thee (Sep 27, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I have numbers 9 and 10 of production. I’ll let you know if I ever want to part with them.View attachment 1655541View attachment 1655542



Are the numbers stamped on them?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 27, 2022)

Thee said:


> Are the numbers stamped on them?



yep. I can get pics later.


----------

